
Ties Fraying, Obama Drops Putin Meeting - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/08/world/europe/obama-cancels-visit-to-putin-as-snowden-adds-to-tensions.html?hp&_r=0&pagewanted=all
======
aaronbrethorst
This absolutely does not meet pg's guidelines for HN-relevant news, but I
think it's important to remind some members of this community that there are
other issues in the world besides just PRISM and Edward Snowden that may
affect international relations.

